# Help dating Crown Graphic



## Lightfoot (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a Graflex Crown Graphic Special and I would like to date it. Any way to do that? The serial # is in the late 300,000s

Thank you very much


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 14, 2015)

Graflex, Speed and Crown Graphic camera serial numbers


----------



## beachrat (Jan 17, 2015)

I wonder if this guy will ever come back and say,'"Thanks".


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2015)

Lightfoot said:


> I have a Graflex Crown Graphic Special and I would like to date it. Any way to do that? The serial # is in the late 300,000s
> 
> Thank you very much




I would try dinner and a movie.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 17, 2015)

beachrat said:


> I wonder if this guy will ever come back and say,'"Thanks".


 
doubtful by the looks of his rating. Probably just wanted to get the information to sell the camera he just stole...LOL


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2015)

Lightfoot said:


> I have a Graflex Crown Graphic Special and I would like to date it.
> Any way to do that? .....



Call her up and ask what she's doing Saturday night.





Lightfoot said:


> ....The serial # is in the late 300,000s
> 
> Thank you very much



That would be way too old for me!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 17, 2015)

No going under the dark cloth on the first date either


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2015)

Rick58 said:


> No going under the dark cloth on the first date either




yup..
dont want to get her plate wet.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2015)

Just remember to stay focused.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 17, 2015)

dont rush it if the aperture feels too small


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 17, 2015)

wow thank you so much


----------



## beachrat (Jan 18, 2015)

Well that restored a little of my faith.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

To date a Crown Graphic you have to be at least minor royalty. (Thinks...) There are Prinz lenses.


----------

